

Introducing "Mozilla Webmaker:" helping the world make the web - pathdependent
http://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/05/22/introducing-mozilla-webmaker/

======
joenathan
hmmm... From the title I was hoping this was a Dreamweaver alternative. This
is not a very well written piece it takes forever to get to the point to
reveal that this is some sort of "summer code party", whatever that means.

Is there anyone who is actually interested in attending this?

~~~
bibinou
_Authoring tools and software, designed and built with our community. From
supercharging web video with Popcorn, to remixing with Hackasaurus, to making
your own web pages with Thimble._

Never heard of Thimble, and googling doesn't yield anything, so I hope they'll
announce _something else_ soon.

~~~
talmand
[http://jessicaklein.blogspot.com/2012/05/revised-uiux-for-
ap...](http://jessicaklein.blogspot.com/2012/05/revised-uiux-for-app-formerly-
known-as.html)

Apparently a renaming of this: <http://toolness.github.com/friendlycode/>

via DuckDuckGo

------
debacle
More like 'Introducing the PR for "Mozilla Webmaker."'

I don't see a product or tool here. Just a newsletter signup form.

~~~
ianb
Ugh, the links are a maze of introductions. Here's the real site:
<https://webmaker.org>

